# Happy Birthday dudley



## PB Moderating Team (Jun 13, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-dudley (born 1946, Age: 67)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zach (Jun 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dudley!


----------



## baron (Jun 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dudley, may you enjoy many more.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday friend!


----------



## dudley (Jun 13, 2013)

Tonight I am celebrated my birthday with a dinner invite to my son Kevin and daughter-in-law Bernadette's house; with them and three of my grandchildren, Luke, James and newest grandchild and first granddaughter Cecilia.
Saturday I am celebrating my birthday again and Fathers day with my son Brian and daughter-in-law Kelly and grandson Grant at their house in Glen Rock NJ. 
Thanks also for everyone’s birthday greetings.
I have been spending a lot of time on several facebook Protestant Reformed sites. I am very active in my Presbyterian church and very busy with family and my tutoring position. I will try to spend more time on here with guys. Randy Snyder is a fb friend and we have been on some of the Reformed sites on fb. If you message me on fb I would like your friendship there also. I plan to try to visit here more often. God bless you my brothers in Christ and my fellow Reformed Protestant friends on the PB.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope you enjoyed the day!


----------

